# ramona vs bridge



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

last wednesday the coaster RAMONA rammed a railway bridge in limfjord Denmark.trains were stopped in time but one span of bridge was pushed over 1 foot out of line,(more details on railwayforum.net)
With radar satnav etc WHY do ships keep hitting bridges.???(?HUH)
following the web last week,broken ankle nothing to do,i found loads of hits particularly on the intracoastal USA,fog/(Night)/(Pint)/lost? seem to be factors but??????


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

It's because they are there!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Perhaps this is why ships hit bridges:

http://www.msf-usa.org/motion.html

Greg Hayden


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

Yet another SWISS RUBY rivercruise vessel hit a bridge in DRESDEN 4 april is this a case of killer bridges leaping out and attacking ships!!!!!!!


----------

